# TTS 0-60 times



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Curious if anybody has tested out their 0-60 times in their TTS (non mapped) and what sort of times you got?

Did a bit of Googling and didn't really get much info.

Had a look at Audi figures and was wondering how accurate they are.

TIA


----------



## mailrush (Nov 20, 2009)

try all the car reviewers (like autocar, parkers, topgear, whatcar, autoexpress, evo, tyresmoke etc).

They all time the 0-62mph and you can take an average to establish the most accurate reading...


----------



## DW19 (Sep 10, 2009)

About 5.4s mate


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

mailrush said:


> try all the car reviewers (like autocar, parkers, topgear, whatcar, autoexpress, evo, tyresmoke etc).
> 
> They all time the 0-62mph and you can take an average to establish the most accurate reading...


Yes I did have a scan of the mags and they mainly quote Audi's times.

I feel actual owners are better placed (if they have timed it, of course) to give their experience, rather than the mags.

I wouldn't even bother looking at anything Top Gear :lol:


----------



## dolph (Aug 21, 2009)

Remember the times for S-tronic and Manual will be different


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is the SportAuto test of the TTS



and just to compare, the tests for the normal TT, an R32 and the 335i


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

dolph said:


> Remember the times for S-tronic and Manual will be different


Good point.

I am interested in the S-tronic times


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

conneem said:


> Here is the SportAuto test of the TTS
> 
> 
> 
> and just to compare, the tests for the normal TT, an R32 and the 335i


Cheers for that, interesting figures between the cars there.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I think you will find different times in different tests.

Here is one from US with the S-tronic: http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/09/me ... ckTTS.html

0-60 mph: 4.6 sec.


----------



## burakusta (Oct 7, 2009)

my best time is 4.95 with evotech stage 2 remap


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's mine


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Here's mine before the remap...






Its a 5.2 easily...
After my remap i recorded a 4.93 with a little gadget thingy..


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Tosh's results should be typical on 98RON.
The best the TTS (with OEM turbo) is capable of is Alva's time (from memory) of 4 sec flat.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried mine out a while back before I had it remapped: 



.

It is basically bang-on the quoted time of 5.2secs, and that was with a passenger and just under half a tank of fuel.

Scratching my head how a US version can quote 0-60 in 4.6, especially when their power is supposed to be slightly less than the UK version (265 instead of 272 - something to do with emissions perhaps!)


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

powerplay said:


> I tried mine out a while back before I had it remapped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you guys thought about how you time your runs.
To date here I've only seen two methods of reliable timing...Tosh's Vagcom and Alva's dragstrip print out.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Scratching my head how a US version can quote 0-60 in 4.6, especially when their power is supposed to be slightly less than the UK version (265 instead of 272 - something to do with emissions perhaps!)


Alot of US testers use a "roll out", where the car is allowed to move a small distance before the timing gear is triggered. It originates from the drag strip but flatters 0-60 times.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Senator said:


> Have you guys thought about how you time your runs.
> To date here I've only seen two methods of reliable timing...Tosh's Vagcom and Alva's dragstrip print out.


 Yeah I agree of course it is not scientifically accurate. But if you note the time in the videos where the car starts to move, and the time where the speedo indicates the target speed, you have a pretty good rough idea of the elapsed duration. It's good enough for me.

And, tbh, I don't think it can be any worse than Tosh's quoted error rate of over half a second :?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

powerplay said:


> And, tbh, I don't think it can be any worse than Tosh's quoted error rate of over half a second :?


Tosh's error rate is an operator variable..not Vagcom's.
I do agree in so far as the only truly accurate measure is fully electronic as in the case of Alva's times.
Most of the other variables are controlled in this scenario as well.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 22, 2010)

Heck, C&D recorded dramatically different times in two tests of the roadster, first doing 5.6 seconds, which is well off of Audi's claimed time, and then getting 5.1 in a subsequent test and speculating that CA's lower octane gas was seriously shortchanging the car on power the first time. (They measured the coupe at 4.8 seconds.)


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Did Alva's TTS have any other mods, a remap maybe? Anyone remember?


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

johnny_hungus said:


> Did Alva's TTS have any other mods, a remap maybe? Anyone remember?


Yeah same as mine plus meth.
We're both seem to be putting out the same HP and I seem to be putting out a little more torque.
(yes I know about different dynos and operators)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Also be aware that some of the quoted times are 0-62 mph (100 km/h) and some are 0-60 mph ( 96.7 km/h).

That differens easily means some 0.3 secs.....(5.2 versus 4.9 sec) :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Scratching my head how a US version can quote 0-60 in 4.6, especially when their power is supposed to be slightly less than the UK version (265 instead of 272 - something to do with emissions perhaps!)


bhp vs ps (265 bhp = 272 ps) and 60 mph (96.7 km/h) vs 62 mph (100 km/h) :wink:


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Well both runs that i did were from standing start, no roll out, and launch control engaged.. Also i live in greece, so shell v-power racing is what i use (100 octane), and the time is to 100km/h... My video recorder run seems pretty accurate as many times as you view it and time it.. My second run after the remap, was with Dynolicious in iphone on a sterdy mount and proper calibration of losses.. I think a standard S-tronic TTS will do 5.2 over and over without much variation...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

ross when you say 100 octane what octane system do you use in Greece. I take it is not RON?

Audi quote 5.2s 0-100kph for the DSG. It would be reasonable to assume that this would be understated by probably 10% from the the median results of their testing to allow for manufacturing variance and other variables and to afford some protection from consumer class action.

PS I hope you're correct...just makes the results from the mods on my car more worthwhile.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Senator said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > And, tbh, I don't think it can be any worse than Tosh's quoted error rate of over half a second :?
> ...


Agree, given the 'sample rate 'would make the time taken longer rather than shorter it would be boastful to say the "true" time would be nearer 4.0 than 4.5. :roll:
With better than 95ron fuel and no one holding the laptop id guess the car was in the region of 4.3 in real terms

Time given is more than accurate for what we are talking about and vagcom doesn't have a variance of .05sec as stated.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Yes but couldn't the operator click in anticipation equally?
But I suppose you can vouch for the operator as no one was holding the laptop.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesnt work like that. You set it up and it starts the timing when the car moves and you run the car upto 100mph.
no stopping and starting or clicky clicky of the mouse needed at all. All auto.

You just need someone to hold onto the laptop in order to stop it exiting the car via the rear window.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Doesnt work like that. You set it up and it starts the timing when the car moves and you run the car upto 100mph.
> no stopping and starting or clicky clicky of the mouse needed at all. All auto.
> 
> You just need someone to hold onto the laptop in order to stop it exiting the car via the rear window.


Didn't realise it was that easy but I suppose it is like the other measuring blocks when I think about it.
Thanks Tosh, must give it a try.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

For the UK based boys you could try Santa Pod and hit the strip, we had a great time in Jan and lots of banter.
We had one MK2 V6 there but didnt try the strip, saving the clutch i think the excuse was. Maybe you boys will put it on the line and who knows you may even win trophies like were on offer last time. I know us MK1ers are not in the same leaugue as you rufty tufties be we want some MK2 action to view. Maybe if there is another Pod day you would consider coming down.
Steve


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> Senator said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


Was your TTS modified at all?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Senator said:


> ross when you say 100 octane what octane system do you use in Greece. I take it is not RON?
> 
> Audi quote 5.2s 0-100kph for the DSG. It would be reasonable to assume that this would be understated by probably 10% from the the median results of their testing to allow for manufacturing variance and other variables and to afford some protection from consumer class action.
> 
> PS I hope you're correct...just makes the results from the mods on my car more worthwhile.


I think the V-Power racing fuel we have here is 100 RON... Which also makes some remaps that are sent from overseas, work slightly better in cars here..


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

ross2280 said:


> I think the V-Power racing fuel we have here is 100 RON... Which also makes some remaps that are sent from overseas, work slightly better in cars here..


Yeah it was 100 RON when it was available here. Unfortunately it was taken off the market never to return. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

